#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خرید بکلایت lLED  سامسونگ   مدل UA40F6450AM

## CINAPA

*سلام جناب صابري 
 LED  طبق تصوير فقط  چند عدد نياز دارم تكي  موجود هست ؟ چون فقط دو عدد سوخته تو دو تا از نوار ها


*

----------

*abady*,*Karim_A*,*mohsen zmr*,*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> *سلام جناب صابري 
>  LED  طبق تصوير فقط  چند عدد نياز دارم تكي  موجود هست ؟ چون فقط دو عدد سوخته تو دو تا از نوار ها
> 
> 
> *


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. بله موجود هست. میتونم 2 عدد تکی براتون بفرستم.

----------

*abady*,*CINAPA*,*mohsen zmr*,*optical*,*V.GHAEDY*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## CINAPA

سلام ممنون . 

قيمت را بي زحمت  پي ام كنيد .

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*,*optical*

----------


## CINAPA

خوب باتوجه به اين كه از طرف اقاي صابري جوابي دريافت نشد . 
مجبور شدم از فروشگاه زير  خريداري نمايم . 

http://tehrantk.ir/index.php?index
در هر صورت ممنون  :خرید بکلایت lLED  سامسونگ   مدل UA40F6450AM:

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> خوب باتوجه به اين كه از طرف اقاي صابري جوابي دريافت نشد . 
> مجبور شدم از فروشگاه زير  خريداري نمايم . 
> 
> http://tehrantk.ir/index.php?index
> در هر صورت ممنون


به نام خدا 
سلام و عذرخواهی خدمت شما. کمی گرفتار بودم.
این فروشگاه هم از دوستانم هستند و کار خوبی کردید.

----------

*CINAPA*,*mohsen zmr*,*optical*

----------

